# Rachio vs B-Hyve



## PGunn (May 17, 2020)

Looking at replacing my builder grade Hunter controller they installed during the home build for more ease of use. I like the wi-fi feature and ability to control from my phone on both. The weather intelligence seems like a "neat" feature but sure it is all relative to your proximity to a weather station. Also, see that Rachio is all wi-fi controlled where the B-Hyve still has manual buttons. Beside a little price difference what are you guys running out there and how do you like it?


----------

